# Billing CPT 84436 and 84439 together.



## Rhondarowin  (Aug 29, 2018)

We have had a denial stating that *84336* and *84339 *cannot be billed together, even with an appropriate modifier.  We use Trucode, and we are getting a NCCI edit stating the same.  The denials so far are both from BCBS (Illinois).   I'm not sure if that is only their policy, or if there is a true edit for billing these two CPT codes together.   Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## mgrewal (Oct 10, 2018)

There is a CCI Edit between 84439 and 84436. These codes cannot be billed together. And no Modifier will override the edit. Only bill Code 84439. Hope this helps.


----------

